# Dx code for retroperitoneal air



## coder25 (Dec 11, 2009)

Good morning,

The patient has retroperitoneal air, confirmed by CT, following a colonoscopy, and this was diagnosis the doc gave for final diagnosis on discharge summary.  What ICD 9 code would I use for this?

Thanks.


----------



## ~*Audra*~ (Dec 11, 2009)

the ladies in my office all agree that 787.3 or 787.99 would work.


----------

